

Typography for developers - ubasu
http://speakerdeck.com/u/maratz/p/typography-for-developers 

======
nwmcsween
Ruby also has a vibrant 'design' community as well, a few nice projects are
compass-susy for grid design and compass-html5 mixins for scss.

